# super hyper dalmation



## ayush (Dec 25, 2007)

Hi,

I recently adopted a female 9 month old dalmation. Here's the thing: She's hyper active. Not just normal pupy active but really hyper active. She doesnt sit still for 1 minute. Could there be something wrong? 

Is it normal for the dog to not sit still for even 1 minute? I mean she's running all over the house all day. I hate it but I have to chain her just so that we can have some peace. I have read somewhere that poorly bred dalmatians can be hyper active? Could she be in heat at 9 months?

One more thing. She's also doing this weird "humping" thing...you know like a male dog would? Erm, could this mean she's in heat?

Thnks


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

How much exercise does she get? I grew up with a Dalmatian rescue and he needed tons of exercise. I don't remember exactly how much, but he got very antsy when he wasn't walked enough.


----------



## ayush (Dec 25, 2007)

she isnt getting enough from what ive heard she should get i guess. Thing is neither me nor my mother is capable of giving that much physical exercise to her. i'm really distressed...

It was not my decision at all. It was my mom's. I knew I had bad luck with dogs ...

She got me a dog thinking it would cure my depression. But now I'm super stressed


----------



## Anela (Sep 8, 2007)

Dalmatians are dogs that need HUGE amounts of exercise, practically for life. You need to play with the dog, run with it, do anything a couple of times a day until it drops so this excess energy will get burned up. 

If you don't do this, you are gonna pay big time with the dog doing destructive things trying to relieve this energy.

Anela


----------



## ayush (Dec 25, 2007)

So whatever I'm observing is totally normal? It means we've made a wrong breed choice? These dogs arent good for people who want comfort and love from the dog? The dog never cuddles up or shows affectionate behaviour


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Well how much exercise are you giving the dog? It should get several long walks and fetch sessions in the back yard. You and your mom should have been together on the decision to get a dog and you should have researched the breed to see if it matched your needs. The dog won't cuddle till it is tired and the only way to get it tired is to take it for long walks and play with it. If I don't walk and play with my dog and I try to put him in my lap to cuddle he will try and play with me by chewing on my hands and clothes and trying to get down. But if he gets it he will get in my lap and stretch out and roll over on his back for a tummy rub.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

Do you have a treadmill? Many dogs can be trained to run on a treadmill to burn off extra energy. It's not meant to replace walks and playtime with their person, but can take the edge off a hyper dog.


----------



## ayush (Dec 25, 2007)

@lorina no  we dont have a treadmill 

@durbkat 

well i dont think were giving it sufficient exercise. Maybe a total of 30 mins a day on the terrace. We live in an apartment  I guess its my mistake I didnt research  But that's another story  ..with some reasons behind it.

I totally distressed now ...suggestions pls


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Walk the dog alot more, maybe an hour walk in the morning and then breakfast and then play with the dog for awhile in your apartment and then at lunch take it for a hour to an hour and a half long walk/jog and if the dog is still hyper then play with it some more. Then take it for another long walk in the afternoon with another play session. Also training sessions seem to tire a dog out even more so work on training the dog to do commands such as sit, lay down, speak, and come. Do you have a dog park in your area you can take the dog to? If so take it there and bring some toys and let the dog run around.


----------



## sparkybeagle (Jul 29, 2007)

I agree with the walks, you said before you & your mom don't have alot of time for excescise- I bet if you scheduled a bit of time say 30 min to start take the dog for a walk it would make a world of difference- for you and the dog. Depression is a tough thing but exerscise helps ALOT, somtimes you just need a motivator like a hyper dog! I'm not talking strenuous exerscise just a brisk walk around the block,to a dog park etc. Fresh air & vitamin k from the sun will do wonders. 

A dalmation may not have been the best breed choice, but you have her now. Give it a chance, you might end up with a great pal. Maybe you could take her to obedience class- a great confidence booster for dog & owner. Dog parks are great places for you and doggy to meet new folks and a good excuse to get out of the house (which I know is tough when your suffering from depression).


----------



## wabanafcr (Jun 28, 2007)

Dalmatians were bred to be carriage horses and run or trot for miles and miles with the carriages. They need TONS of exercise. 

Here is a good article provided by Dalmatian rescue. You might find it helpful:

http://www.dalmatianrescue.org/info/care.htm


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

wabanafcr said:


> Dalmatians were bred to be carriage horses and run or trot for miles and miles with the carriages. They need TONS of exercise.
> 
> Here is a good article provided by Dalmatian rescue. You might find it helpful:
> 
> http://www.dalmatianrescue.org/info/care.htm


Yup, we are talking 30 miles or so. They have more stamina then most breeds. Do you own a bike? You might want to talk to a trainer about training your dog to jog along side of a bike. You won't have to work quite as hard but your dog will still get plenty of exercise. It is good for you as well. Also, you should get her spayed so she does not come into heat. Once your dog gets more exercise you might find that she will want to snuggle a bit more. Without it she is miserable and obviously, this is making you so also.  I am sorry that you are going through this. It really is an example of breed choice being a very important factor when choosing a dog. If you are willing to put the time into this dog she can be wonderful. Sign up for a training course as well. Obedience training tends to drain some of that energy as well as they have to use their minds. Good Luck to you. I really hope this will all work out for both of you. I bet she is a beautiful dog.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

ayush said:


> So whatever I'm observing is totally normal? It means we've made a wrong breed choice? These dogs arent good for people who want comfort and love from the dog? The dog never cuddles up or shows affectionate behaviour


No, Dalmatians will cuddle up and be affectionate...but not when they have all that energy bottled up inside them. Right now, she is too buzzed up to even think of cuddling. Like everyone else has said, once she has managed to release some of that pent-up energy, she will be much more willing to sit down and relax with you on the couch. 

Walk, walk, walk. Take your dog out for walks around the neighbourhood. If you can, integrate her into your life - take her to the gas station, to the store, or on any of your daily errands - that will tire her out too. If you are too tired to walk her anymore, take her to the dog park and let her play with the other dogs so they can work her energy off, or play fetch with her. Stimulate her mind as well with obedience training - that will help wear her out.

Try not to be too distressed. Yes, the dalmatian needs a tremendous amount of exercise, but that's not all that difficult to provide. I don't think you have bitten off more than you can chew. Maybe you can see this dog as a challenge to you - meet her challenge. Make it fun for both of you. Treat your dog as a companion, that friend who motivates you to get out and _do something_, instead of seeing her as a chore that needs to be taken care of every day. You can do it.


----------



## msc (Dec 19, 2007)

Dalmatians do needed tons of exercise, I have 3 and all they want to do is run. You do have to keep them busy they are very smart dogs so you have to keep there mind busy to with toys like kongs and stuff that makes them work. But exercise exercise exercise. Find a trainer in your area that knows dals you do have to work with them a little deferent. With some work you will have a dog that, all he will want to do is make you happy and be your best friend. Then you will have a dog that just wants to be with you. Good luck with your Dal, would love to see a pic.


----------



## ayush (Dec 25, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies.


Here's the thing. I will be moving out pretty soon. So, will it be a good idea for my 42 yr old mom to take care of her alone?

We do not have dog parks (I live in India  )

About training, I nor my mom don't even know how to go about it! And Im not sure abt the trainers around here (lets face it, this isnt united states) I really dont think we have anything like obidence classes around here.

@inga I dont have a bike nor the kind of roads to ride with a dog running  . I called up the doc and he said she can only be spayed after we observe 2 periods . So it can take anywhere from 6 months to an year before she can get spayed.

@msc i'll be happy to post a pic..once im settled a bit 

@all what about the wierd "humping" action I mentioned which she does time and again. For e.g. she would hold be with both her legs and then she would starting thrusting her pelvic region. I got totally freaked out!


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

ayush said:


> Thanks for all the replies.
> 
> 
> Here's the thing. I will be moving out pretty soon. So, will it be a good idea for my 42 yr old mom to take care of her alone?
> ...


I understand that your mom got you this dog because she thought it help you feel better with your depression. BUT your moving out...and are planning to leave the dog with your mom? Is this right? Was the plan different originally? Or is it just an issue with this dog and that is the reason you are thinking about leaving her with your mom?

Dogs can be wonderful for a person with depression. They force a person to get up and get out of the house because the dog needs exercise. Exercise is also a great way to relieve stress and treating depression. Is there no way that you are able to just take this dog for walks a few times a day? Do you have a yard (fenced) that you can play fetch with her? Or any other area close by where you can take her to play? I even play fetch with my own dogs in my house on really cold days. There are all kinds of games that you can play with her that will take mental energy on her part. Mental exercise is also good for wearing a dog out. 

As for training, I don't know what it is like in India or how few and far between dog trainers are. Do you have a library where you can get books on dogs and dog training? I would read everything I could get my hands on and try to train her a little yourself until you can look into a trainer. It would be fun for you and fun for the dog. It will establish a strong bond between the two of you. Getting upset and distressed isn't going to help anything and actually hinders whatever progress that you would make with this dog. Have a mind set that "this is going to work". Put the work in that needs to be done. Be determined to succeed. It will work wonders for her and you most of all.

As for the "humping", female dogs do this too. My mom's previous dog did it all the time. What can we say? Dogs have no modesty. LOL!  I'm not an expert on this issue or even very knowledgeable about it. It could be related to her not being spayed; dogs also do it out of dominance. It isn't anything to really get upset about. Its annoying for sure though! Just watch her until she can get spayed. Never let her outside unsupervised while she is in her cycle. You don't want to be dealing with a litter of pups as well. 

And please next time: research breeds that will fit into your lifestyle. I'm sure that you have learned this lesson now though!


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

If you are having trouble finding a professional trainer, try books. There is a good free e-book here:

http://www.petexpertise.com/dog-training-free-ebook.htm 

that can help you teach your dog basic obedience at home.


----------



## echo8287 (Jul 5, 2007)

I've owned 2 Dalmations in the past and they were good dogs. They are excellent as guard dogs and are very protective of their property and owners. I thought both of them were of average intelligence as far as dogs go. They do have a lot of energy, and both of them would have made good hunting dogs. One was an excellent swimmer and could catch fish out of the lake. (like those bears in a stream on TV). The ones I had, got along good with my others dogs and cats. If another animal came on my property, it left immediately. I would think they would be good for anyone that suffered from depression as they are usually happy dogs. They are very strong for their size and have tremendous jaw power. They can also be affectionate and caring, David


----------



## peaches12345 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have had 5 dalmations. All were very, very active. You need to make sure you walk the dog for at least 45 min in the morning, and 45 min at night. I am talking about not a slow walk, but a brisk walk to calm some of the energy down. Also you should be having play breaks wit the dog also. I have found even after they have a rest , they are ready to go again. They need to have some activity to calm them down. I found taking an additional 30 min to an hour playing ball with them, it seemed to do the trick. No problems after that. The breed is such a loving breed with humans, but unless they were raised around other dogs from a pup they can not be around other dogs. Some have aggression issues with other dogs. Also having a yard to play in is a must with the Dalmations. They can not be set in a house and be content. If your new place has a yard it would be a great asset! Good Luck


----------



## ayush (Dec 25, 2007)

Thanks for the replies.

Heres what happened in the past week:

So we gave up and decided we would not be able to care for the dog. We gave her for adoption at a "loving" family. We went to meet her once and she was extremely excited sto see us. Then we again went for a 'surprise' visit and we discovered the dog was locked in the balcony (is that a good thing?) I became skeptical that they were not takin good care of the dog. All the family members were not affectionate with the dog. The master yes to extent I think.

Anyway, we decided to get her back as we were informed she didnt have proper food for two days and the vet said she was missing previous owners(is it possible?)

Now shes here with me. She has calmed down a lot! But- shes not having food properly. Drinking water a plenty. Shes mostly sitting or lying down. I also feel she looks a bit sad  Whats wrong with her? She seems to be havin a cold I think.

Yesterday I took her for a long brisk walk and also play session today in the terrace with a ball. 

She seems ok once in a while but doesnt look her usual self


----------



## peaches12345 (Jan 2, 2008)

It sounds like she is having a time dealing from going from home to home right now. Also if she was locked on a balcony than she is thinking she has done something wrong. Also it could have been a sign of abuse. Many dogs will turn very meek with any type of abuse. I would watch how she reacts around men and women. If she appears to be scared than it could be a sign that abuse did happen. Keep us posted on everything! I am trying to edit my signature, but it is not giving me a picture, so that is why it is saying Now who couldn't love a face like this.


----------



## ayush (Dec 25, 2007)

she is quite friendly to strangers even! she wags her tail when she sees my dad and my friend. Someone told me dogs can read your mind and they sometimes try to assimilate your stress and depression on them. is this possible?

this is scaring me now 

i got this dog to cure my depression ...now it shouldnt keep me more depressed!


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

ayush said:


> Someone told me dogs can read your mind and they sometimes try to assimilate your stress and depression on them. is this possible?


Absolutely not! Don't believe that. Dogs cannot read minds. 

Sudden changes in physical environment can be pretty stressful for a dog. It's quite common for dogs to start misbehaving or even forget some of their training when owners move house. It sounds like this is what's happening with your girl. I wouldn't be concerned about it if I were you. She will perk up soon when she realises that she has a good home with you guys.

Another thing is that many people think a dog is only happy if she is running all around, tongue hanging out and tail wagging like mad. Not true! A dog well-exercised will be perfectly contented just to lie in the room with you and be in your presence. That's part of why dogs make such great companions, because just being around you is rewarding for them. 

I was very glad to hear that you took her out for a good bout of exercise, and I'm sure she really appreciated it. Ensuring that she gets good outlets to run out her energy is key to letting her become a mentally and physically healthy dog. 

Don't be discouraged or fearful about your dog. This is a wonderful time for both of you as you start to bond and learn about each other. Try to think of her more as a companion rather than simply a responsibility. There is nothing more your dog would love than to be your best friend.


----------



## ayush (Dec 25, 2007)

hmm... thanks this is encouraging especially when im in distress. im totally alone at the moment. mom and dad are goin out for a long time. of course they couldnt be bothered about the dog. so its upto me now. i just hate it when i start feelin stressed out or depressed because of the dog. i want to be a good friend of the dog and wnt comfort in return.

sorry if this is becoming like a rant!


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

No problem. Take it slow at first. A few ball games, a walk around the neighbourhood together, short training sessions. Just like a relationship with a human friend, there's no need to jump into being best buddies straight away. Soon, as you start to grow on one another, your relationship will become stronger.

In the meantime, don't feel pressurised about this dog. She's not a chore - she's a friend, and taking good care of her isn't as hard as it seems. Don't believe me? Just sit down on the floor and stroke her head, rub her ears or talk to her for about ten minutes. Take her out for a stroll or play some fetch. Ta-da, you've already fulfilled about 50% of her 'happiness meter'. Throw in food, water, healthcare and some discipline whenever she's doing something wrong...and you guys are set.

Remember at all times that this dog loves you no matter what. You don't need to look nice, or say anything to impress her. Give her a rub on the back and you're immediately in her good books. *She has no expectations of you beyond that.* So, try not to feel stressed out or that you have too much on your plate to handle. It's much easier than you think. 

Have you thought of a name for her yet?


----------



## ayush (Dec 25, 2007)

thanks!

yeah shes candy. ok heres another thing. i have to be out of town for two days. ive asked my maid to stay with her for the nights and in the days shell provide food and walks and keep a check on her.

will this be ok?? i really have to go it seems


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

It should be okay as long as Candy is properly confined, has meals and water and a good amount of exercise.


----------



## ayush (Dec 25, 2007)

the world's come crashing on me in this difficult time. why me god?

took her to the vet on instinct. seems somethings horribly gone wrong. has 104 deg fever. doc says it cud be anythin. given stool sample for tests. performed some rectal analyiss thingy too. 

doc says if she doesnt eat today then saline has to be given. she drank chicken soup today. but isnt havin the salt , sugar and water mix doc prescribed. 

im givin her the meds doc told me to give. 

this is so discforting. shes had only her rabies shot . rest are remaing (at least in records. cause shes a rescued dog)

my flight booking money has gone waste as i cannot go of course leaving her can i ? i was due to leave on 5th


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm very sorry to hear about Candy. I can't really tell you what could be wrong with her but I send both you and her all my regards. Sometimes, these things happen. But don't worry, things will look up.


----------



## Pawper (Dec 28, 2007)

Ayush, does she have any other symptoms? Throwing up, diarrhea?


----------



## ayush (Dec 25, 2007)

her stools are in a bad shape

its all loose (may becos of liquids?) and i think shes havin trouble passing them 

her urine is also yellow.

her body is still warm. i had given her cold water bath as doc prescribed. (i live in india)

she hasnt eaten anythin after the chicken broth which was like a bowl full.

should i revisit the vets?


----------



## Pawper (Dec 28, 2007)

Yes. Is there any blood in her stool or in her vomit?


----------



## ayush (Dec 25, 2007)

no vomit.

umm none that i noticed...i saw some wierd green stuff though and it was all stinky


----------



## Pawper (Dec 28, 2007)

She needs to go back to the vet. If the vet you are using cannot diagnose what her condition is then you need to find a new vet......Im so sorry that you are having issues with her.......Is there anyway that she could have gotten into something poisionous?? Like an outside chemical or rat poision? Take her back to the vet


----------



## ayush (Dec 25, 2007)

yes it is possible if she got it while on her walks?

i'll be going tomorow 

arggh!


----------



## Pawper (Dec 28, 2007)

I know sweet girl it can be very strenuous when we have a sick animal that we care about. Good for you for loving her enough to care and take steps to get her well. Go to the vet as soon as you can....is there an emergency vet where you are? They need to do blood work and lab work to see what here levels are.....


----------



## ayush (Dec 25, 2007)

ok, i called up my vets assistant and updated him. he says nothin to worry about and said to bring her at 11 am tom morning. its 930 pm here now.

and im a boy!

thanks


----------



## Pawper (Dec 28, 2007)

Oops, Sorry! Sweet boy!!!


----------



## Ella'sMom (Jul 23, 2007)

I wish you the best with Candy....hope she is ok. I have to say I just thoroughly read this thread and I am impressed by your commitment to this dog. Depressed or not - you have really taken the initiative to care for her and go beyond what most people would do. Hang in there and keep us posted on her health.


----------



## ayush (Dec 25, 2007)

thanks ... this really means a lot at a time like this 

yes im severely depressed and diagonesed with anxiety as well ...

thanks


----------



## misty2005 (Jan 6, 2008)

you may not think that it is normal, but believe me, it is. 

just take her out one day on a LOT of walks to the point of exaustion. While you're on these walks, jog or run a little. 

You might also want to try teaching her to STAY, it will help a lot.  usually when you first get a pup they dont like to stay still, because they want to explore! Give her time to adjust and she'll probably calm down.


----------



## ayush (Dec 25, 2007)

ok im just too stressed now. she wont take her medicines and is givin me a tough time. she is limping because of muscular pain becoz of the I/V fluids that went in and becoz of the injections. shes coughin but wont take her cough meeicine. this dog is makin me more depressed than what I was


----------



## Pax (Dec 19, 2007)

Is her medicine in liquid or pill form? If it's okay with food, I usually get my boy to take his medicine by hiding it in a soft treat, like a chunk of hot dog. Liquid can usually be squirted into the back of their mouth with a syringe and they have no choice but to swallow it. 

Aside from the soreness, how is she doing? Has she been eating better? How is her fever? It seems you two have been through an awful lot together in a very short time. I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## ayush (Dec 25, 2007)

her medi is in both forms. ive tried the syringe trick and usually end up spraying her face which further angers and upsets me. 

shes not doing well at all. her cough is getting worse and shes spitting out cough/phelm (sp?) her activity has reduced but she is eating

she seems scared of me. i've had some wierd experiences. she would yelp out for no reason. yesterday went to kiss her and she suddenly yelped. i've lost my temper in front of her but have never hit her

im really stressed and upset


----------



## ayush (Dec 25, 2007)

ok today my dal started her periods. is there anything i need to know?

her cough/cold is still on but i think the pain has reduced. her deworming course has started and today i'm taking her again to the vet for her shot


----------



## doggone6 (Sep 7, 2007)

Hello, Ayush.

If you don't already have this link, you might want to take a look at it:

http://www.dogsindia.com/

You may also want to look at the Kennel Club of India link;

http://www.thekci.org/home.aspx

I had hoped to find something like the AKC site here in the US, but I was not able to.

I realize you are doing the best you can for your dog, but I must wonder whether you are doing the best thing for BOTH of you by trying to "go it alone" with the issues you already face. Dalmatians are extremely high-energy dogs and if you do not have the space or time to provide the exercise yours desperately needs you may want to consider contacting a Dalmatian breed representative in your area for advice.

I send my best wishes to you and your dog, and hope all is well with you.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

ayush said:


> ok today my dal started her periods. is there anything i need to know?


Keep her away from male dogs for a month. If the bleeding is too much, you can get some panties for her. If you can't find dog panties (most pet shops should have them), you can use little boys' undies. Use the fly to put her tail through, and stick a pantiliner in the correct place to absorb the blood. Talk to your vet about having her spayed. He'll probably want to wait for a couple months, it's kind of risky to spay a female too close to her heat. But spaying her will be the best thing for her health, in the long run. And you won't have to worry about her getting "periods" any more, either.


----------

